# 22tcm



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2017/7/27/tested-the-22-tcm-cartridge/

Just ordered the rock island rifle chambered in this round. Nice thing about the rifle is it takes the Para Ordnance double stack magazines. I am going to tear it apart and get a good look at the bolt. May order a couple more to open the bolt face up and rebarrel into different calibers.

Also ordering a 22TCM conversion kit for the 1911 so I can build a companion pistol for it.

Neat little round based upon the 223 case. Should be less painful to reload than the 5.7x28.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks very interesting. Keep us posted how you like it. Thanks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I first learned about this round from an episode of "Gun Stories" a couple years ago. An Armcor employee developed it on the side and ARMCOR liked what the guy had as a way to sell their 1911's. Would be a fun round to shoot.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I first learned about this round from an episode of "Gun Stories" a couple years ago. An Armcor employee developed it on the side and ARMCOR liked what the guy had as a way to sell their 1911's. Would be a fun round to shoot.


That is what I thought too. If nothing else it will be useful to get rid of all them 35 and 40 grain .224 bullets I have.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> That is what I thought too. If nothing else it will be useful to get rid of all them 35 and 40 grain .224 bullets I have.


It looked like a lot of fun shooting out of a 1911. It kind of reminds me of my M57 in 7.62x25 and my PMR30 from a speed of the round stand point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like something interesting to play with. I don't see spending and cash on it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> That is what I thought too. If nothing else it will be useful to get rid of all them 35 and 40 grain .224 bullets I have.


Smart thinking on that. You could cure the rounds achilles heel of having to be too short to work right and put some spitzers on it. But then how would it cycle through your gun? This is a mystery. Poking them deep might work..by cracky.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Smart thinking on that. You could cure the rounds achilles heel of having to be too short to work right and put some spitzers on it. But then how would it cycle through your gun? This is a mystery. Poking them deep might work..by cracky.


Single load some 62 grainers for kicks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go. I love single shots. Always used one bird hunting. I killed as many birds as anybody else with half the shells. lol.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Rifle got here today. Unfortunately the ammo did not. First thing I did was get a look at the bolt face, it will work for any 9mm based cartridge but it is not big enough to open up for the 10/40 or 45. So I can use 9mm rounds (up to 9x23 win) or rimless (JDJ) 38 super cartridges.

Going to mount a Nikon buck master on this one and order another to rebarrel in a 9mm cartridge later on.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Got my pistol conversion kit today fits like a glove on my Para Ord 40 if the ammo gets here this week I may have to shoot it.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Ammo finally arrived, it has only been a week but.....anticipating it seemed like forever. Defiantly shooting them tomorrow.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Got a chance to shoot both the rifle and pistol today. The wind was really screwing with the bullets at 100 yards .

Rifle: I managed to get a 1 1/2 inch high 4 inch wide group at 100. Managed to get a 3/4 inch group at 50 yards. 

Pistol: 2 inch group at 25 yards. The fireball from the pistol is quite impressive. I was not ready for it the first trigger pull and wow got a good surprise with a bright yellow/ orange flash.


----------

